# maxview 66cm crankup dish



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, I've had the above dish now for 18 months and it works great, however I wanted to fit a monoblock lnb so as to be lazy and not keep redirecting it between Hotbird and Astra 19 deg. All the satelilte shops i have spoken to are bemused and not that interested when I mention its on my motorhome. My question is has anyone on this forum done it and can recommend a suitable monoblock and adaptor to fit. many thanks in advance


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lummers

Interesting question. :?

I don't know the answer but would think that others on MHF might be interested if a suitable monobloc could be found as quite a few of us have the Maxview dishes. Have you Emailed Maxview for info?
http://www.maxview.co.uk/acatalog/CONTACTS.html
Might be a good idea.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

*maxview*

Hi Gaspode, yes I spoke to their technical department, but the young lady said she hadnt come across anybody that had done it and although she was very friendly couldnt offer any help. She did wonder whether there would be any interference when the dish folded but I believe I could get around that.I may ring them again as I havent been on the roof but from my bedroom window it looks like the LNB may be a Sky type fitting rather than a standard 40mm clamp, if so I may have a problem as I havent ever seen a Sky monoblock LNB. HERES HOPING SOMEONE ON THIS FORUM HAS HAD THIS PROB AND SORTED. regards Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My concern in your situation is that you will risk chucking the baby out with the bathwater. The main reason the bog standard Sky dish performs so well is that the LNB is carefully matched to the dish in terms of its precise positioning/ geometry. Muck that up and your dish efficiency drops, which is not a price worth paying if you are ever geographically at the edge of the transponder's footprint for your physical dish size.

However, if that is not a concern, give it a go. Note that most seem to be designed for an 80cm dish, however.

Dave


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, thanks for the reply.You may be correct and if that is the case I wouldn't want to jeopordize performance, the maxview because elliptical is equiv to 80 cms, would that make any difference to your train of thought.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That probably means that it is wider than a circular 80cm dish, which means the horizontal beamwidth is smaller, the horizontal positioning more accurate, and therefore the ideal LNB separation a little less forgiving. So, theoretically, yes, but you're probably still better off than having a 60cm dish, say.

If you want to suck it and see, buy on condition you can return the monobloc if it does not suit your dish.

Dave


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Spoke again to Maxview today, they say that the LNB is a standard .7db used by Sky with sky fitting.If I could make a suitable bracket ithere is no reason why a standard monoblock wouldnt work.They warned me to stay away from cheap advertised LNBs claiming .2db as their tests often showed them not to perform at that level.Basically they said you get what you pay for.Anybody out there good at making adaptor brackets.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Purchased monoblock and sky type bracket, for those thats interested will let you know how well it works on the 66cm crank up


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

For sat-virgins like me, what's a monoblock? Something to do with the LNB? And what's the point? So you can pick up satellites other than the Sky ones? What's the point?

Sorry to hijack the thread. :? 

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Quite simple really, if you want to pick up signals from another satellite (eg; Hotbird) you have to move the dish and re-tune. However as Astra and Hotbird are only 6 degrees apart you can use a "monobloc" LNB which is really 2 LNBs together in the same housing which are permanently set at 6 degrees apart. This means you can switch to either satellite without moving the dish.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Did'nt you know that gerald :?: 











Me Niether :!: :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Ken. Makes sense.

Geo - I waited to see if someone posted something which would mean I didn't have to ask, and show my ignorance :roll: They didn't, and I did.

One of these days, I'll have one of these dishy things myself.

Let us know how it goes, Lummers  

Gerald


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

I'm just glad you asked the question, ta :wink:


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi, for those wishing to modify their 66cm crank up.I have now fitted a .3db monoblock (standard fitted is .7db single).Works perfectly on my Technomate 1500 receiver and plenty of clearance when lowering dish.Anybody wishing to undertake and require further details I can furnish fuller instructions and tips. Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job Dave... would you like to post a picture to demonstate.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Snelly, 
yes over the next couple of days weather permitting I will climb on the roof and take some pics and submit with a brief explanation, my apologies in advance to those I may be teaching to suck eggs.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No mate... this is all good info that one day someone will pick up and read, and be thankful for!


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

IMPORTANT
Ensure when carrying out any work involving disconnecting cables, the power is switched off to prevent LNB damage
1.Remove 8mm nut
2.Unscrew cable from existing LNB
3.Slide LNB away from Dish arm.
4.Slide new plastic holding bracket into Dish arm (40mm Collar Sky IND bracket)
5.Attach RH feedhorn of new LNB to bracket and semi tighten.
6.Rotate LNB slightly so LH feedhorn sits approxd half inch higher than RH side
7.On receiver choose Hotbird and select DiSEqc switch to 2
8.Rotate dish to get best picture.
9.Set receiver to Astra 19 deg and set DiSEqc switch to 1.
10. If signal needs improving slightly move LH feed horn up or down until best picture.
HOPE THIS HELPS, CONTACT ME IF NOT CLEAR HOPE I HAVE ATTACHED PHOTO CORRECTLY


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice work Lummers!!

If you don't mind me asking , how much was this mod?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi, no prob you make get parts cheaper on net but I paid the following

1. 0.3 db Inverto Plus LNB Monoblock £59

2.Sky Industrial bracket 40mm collar £0 (Dealer gave me free)

3.Delivery Next Day £9.75


Hence total £68.25.

I'm sure you may already know this but for those who don't you cant use a Sky box. I use a super Technomate 1500 receiver £98.

regards Dave


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Cheers!

I've bought a Dreambox so I can use my Sky card and 12v otherwise the the Technomate was on the shopping list.

Simon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lummers

Excellent job and a good description of how to do it.

I suggest you drop an Email to Maxview technical dept. with details of how you achieved it, might help someone else out.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Will do


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for sharing your experience on modifying the MaxView 66 CrankUp to accept a monoblock LNB giving access to both satellites. I have found it very interesting.

I had looked at doing something similar by swopping the single LNB with a better one in the hope that the reception range would be extended to include more of Europe.

I would be interested in whether you find better (extended range) reception with your new LNB? (Though it may take you a year or so of travelling to find out.)

Norman


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Dave, 

As a PS to my last posting above, I also wonder whether the LNB fitting you have used to replace the original MaxView LNB enables you to adjust its skew angle?

I feel that the skew angle might be key to extending the reception range in Europe, as the optimum skew angle changes as you go south.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Norman,
a couple of very good questions, I will try answer them but remember this is new to me and I'm learning all the while.It was only 3 weeks a go I bought all the parts off the internet and built up and installed a motorised dish on my house which led me to start fiddling with my motorhome.

1. Obviously havent been abroad yet but in UK my signal quality is about 9% better and I am pulling signals like ART SPORTS MUCH EASIER.(Just watched West Ham v Everton,I do have an ART subscription card)

2.Can't adjust skew as on original LNB but not sure if it matters, there is bound to be someone on this forum better qualified than me who can probably advise.If this observation helps,when i adjusted skew on original LNB i noticed the difference,with the new LNB because of the fixing I can rotate it in the collar, not sure if this would answer question


----------

